# Help me......... to buy digital camera



## cyrix (Dec 29, 2005)

hi ,

i joined today.
i want to buy digital camera having this feature

01. minimum 4MegaPixels
02. good indoor/ outdoor picture quality
03. shoul have good memory atleast 32mb

is sony-dsc-p60 ok?
can you guys suggest something?


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 31, 2005)

nikon 4600 or 5600 will be great for u ... just make sure you get support in your area b4 buyin' couple it with a 512mb 0r 1gb sd card for storage

My 100th post


----------



## ravimevcha (Jan 1, 2006)

i have Nikon Coolpix 7200 gr8 resolution, and feature too also support Video Recording


----------



## kato (Jan 1, 2006)

Wat is this Question doing in Reviews Section. Post in Q&A.

Post Reported


----------



## JGuru (Jan 2, 2006)

Buy anything 9000 + .Also check indoor & outdoor
Snaps. Also go for a minimum of 256 MB. You can store
 a couple in 32MB memory if you shooting in 4 Mega Pixels!!
Digit mag has done a lot of reviews of Cameras. Check it out.


----------

